# Lake Erie - HOLY COW



## MrSimon (Jul 9, 2015)

I was in Cleveland for a wedding, so I booked a one day trip with a charter captain. It was just him and me and now I know what all the Erie hype is all about.

Here is a short video of the day.

[youtube]j1XQD7tFEm0[/youtube]


----------



## New River Rat (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice vid! If I was on Erie, it would be for pig smallies.....


----------



## Ictalurus (Jul 9, 2015)

=D> =D> =D> 

Very nice!!!!

Looks like an e-tec, how did you like it?


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 9, 2015)

Holy cow plus! That was time well spent.


----------



## MrSimon (Jul 9, 2015)

Ictalurus said:


> =D> =D> =D>
> 
> Very nice!!!!
> 
> Looks like an e-tec, how did you like it?



I like the etecs a lot. I have a 90 on my pontoon and can't say enough good things about it. Lots of power, smooth, good on gas, and super easy to winterize.


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 9, 2015)

I am from IL and we were trolling on Lake Erie in the 80's and 90's for eye's with planer boards, dipsys, riggers and yellowbirds then. The locals hated us, especially the charter captains but we got results. Pick up lots of smallies too plus sheepshead, catfish, white and yellow perch and even the occasional trout. Back then if you were not jigging with a worm, you were scum. 
Tim


----------



## trapsteve (Jul 12, 2015)

Looks like an awesome trip!


----------



## tsezan (Jul 16, 2015)

I was just on Erie for the first time last month. Walleye fishing is a blast. I couldn't get over how many damn boats were out there each day doing the exact same thing we were. The walleye numbers in Erie are either unimaginably huge or screaming towards collapse. Where we were fishing there were probably couple hundred boats in sight at all times... still we limited out both days no problem. I would also highly recommended it to anyone that hasn't tried it.


----------

